# Converting Files to DNG



## Elliott (Jun 10, 2017)

After I've done some editing I then want to convert my files from their RAW format, as well as TIFF files to DNG. I go back into the Library module, select all photos and then try and convert but LR only converts the first and only photo. I have in the past converted multiple photos, but why does it only convert 1 now. Is it because I've taken these photos into the Develop module and worked on them first? I'm trying to find why this happens. I am using LR CC, and I can only think of a bug in the s/w or something simple I keep over looking. Any explanations would be appreciated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 10, 2017)

Are you in grid view or loupe view? Lightroom usually only acts on multiple images if you are in grid view, not if you are in loupe view. That is to protect you from accidently do something on many picures when you only meant to do it on the one picture you were viewing in loupe view.


----------



## Elliott (Jun 10, 2017)

That never phased me to think of this! I feel like kicking myself you know where. As soon as I went into grid view, selected all, and executed the conversion, the conversion is now taking place. Thank you so much. I've just learned something new.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Jun 19, 2017)

Elliott said:


> After I've done some editing I then want to convert my files from their RAW format, as well as TIFF files to DNG.


Can I ask why you are doing this? Doesn't it take up rather a lot of disk space to create, what is in effect, a second set of RAW images.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 19, 2017)

Dan Marchant said:


> Can I ask why you are doing this? Doesn't it take up rather a lot of disk space to create, what is in effect, a second set of RAW images.


I suppose the OP is replacing them with DNG's, that's what i'm doing.
There are advocates and opponents for the DNG format on this forum. Do a search on DNG to find the arguments.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, please. Let's not start one more discussion about DNG versus RAW... :(


----------



## Elliott (Jun 21, 2017)

Dan Marchant said:


> Can I ask why you are doing this? Doesn't it take up rather a lot of disk space to create, what is in effect, a second set of RAW images.


There are pro's and con's to this question. The best I can do is to direct you to this link; DNG vs RAW. You can then decide why some do and why some of don't convert. I also want to point out that disk storage is very cheap these days. I use a 4 TB drive for my photography work space and backup this drive to another 4TB drive. I also keep my original RAW files in a sub folder below my working RAW files folder. LR does allow you to delete the RAW files after the conversion takes place so I am working only with those files I've converted. Reading the article will shed some light. I never store files on my iMac's h/d. Every thing is stored on external h/d. When these drives fill up, I'll just move up to 6 or 8 TB drives.


----------

